# Goat Bras? Pics added!



## Itchysmom

My neighbor, who had the dairy years ago, said she would make a goat bra for some of her does. The ones whose udders literally dragged on the ground! She sort of explained how she did this, me...I like pictures!  

Has anyone here done this and if so do you have any pictures of one on a goat? 

I am thinking that since I am not set up right now to seperate the kids 24/7 that I would try this idea and see if I can get them weaned off mom. :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Brilliant...I should have thought of that LOL

My friends doe sags her udder and it almost goes to the ground. None of mine have that problem...yet...but still seems like a good idea for weaning! Or even so the babies wont nurse during the night and then you can milk them in the morning!


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I know that some supply places have them, but I know I could make one instead of spending the money. She said an old sheet would work. Just need some pics to get an idea on how to make it!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I had a Nubian years ago that had a very large pendulous udder, it didn't drag on the ground but would swing so much if she ran that I was worried about damage and that, so I bought a bra from Hoegger. It worked pretty good.


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

The ones I see at the supply stores have a big ole harness. I am thinking something a bit simpler. Like a bag with a tie that you bring up over her rump and tie. Her hips are sticking out a bit right now so if I tie in front of those I think it would stay. I make grocery bags, so I though of making a smaller one with the ties on the sides instead of the front and back like my grocery bags.


----------



## peggy

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I know what you mean. It was a little complicated to put on and your idea sounds like it might work. Just have to make sure it is in a way that she can't rub it off.


----------



## Ozark Lady

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Many years ago, I bought an udder support from Hoegger's.
It was straps alot like a working harness. The udder support itself was made of canvas. I had Nubian/Alpine cross does, and when pg their udders would get on the ground, if multiple kids.
They didn't need it once they kidded. I had one injure her udder severely, and it saved her udder. We emptied her out, put penicillin in, a clean sock on it and the udder support. She freshened the next year and was normal in all ways. This doe had no pendulous udder at all and it still saved her.
It was always getting removed by the other goats, even with all those straps. I almost had to keep the goat in isolation or supervised to keep it on her. But it was a life and udder saver! It finally wore out.
I tried to make a homemade one, I wanted the same design, with buckles etc. Very expensive to gather the materials. I wanted several supports, so I could take one off to wash it and have a clean one to replace it while it dried.
My design, just never did do the job like the store bought one. Would I buy another one, sure, and it would be worth $75.00 for the materials to make it.
Think: work harness with canvas under it, with straps at 4 corners, it came up the back almost to the top of the udder. It was wide at front and narrow between her hind legs.
You can make one but look for lots of webbing, and buckles to get it on and off.


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Thank you Ozark for that info. I am trying to stay away from the whole harnes thing. Hubby wanted me to put buckles on it, but I think I can just tie it on.
PeggY; I will try to set it on her where it will not rub off yet not be too tight. I will also have to double knot the bow, like on lkids tennis shoes, so the kids can't untie it! It will defintely be a work in progress as I am sure I will have to make adjustments!
I am in the process of making one. My friend said the strap it on right in front of her hips, run a strap along her belly and bring straps up and around her middle...in front of her stomach. So, I am going out to measure again for the belly strap length!

When I put the bag over her udder to measure the size she looked at me like I was crazy! But, these kids need to get weaned and this is the only way I can think to do here. They can be seperated at night, but during the day she will have to wear it! Me thinks one doe and two kids are not going to be very happy with me! 

Oh, and I will take pictures when it is on her!


----------



## lissablack

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Is it this you are talking about? http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/pr ... at=&page=1. that sure looks complicated.


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Yes...but, I do not want the harness thingy. Way too complicated! My first attempt will have a bag, ties that come up in front of her hips and a strap going along her belly for straps to tie just behind and in front of her belly. I hope this works!


----------



## Ozark Lady

*Re: Goat Bras?*

That looks similar, I said it was many years ago, it has been redesigned! The old version had straps more to the rear, it did have one that went to the chest too. I need to order one! I am not kidding, it saved my goats!
My La Mancha are not pendulous, but as they age they may well get that way.

I like to diy on things too, but it sure was frustrating trying my home version, it just wouldn't stay put! I used alot of 'd' rings and just ran webbing through two you know like some belts of cloth are? Well they quickly figured out that system. Goats are smart! I thought next one will be chains and padlocks, with them NOT having keys!

Post photos and let us know how it turns out. Perhaps your design will work, really well, and we can all learn from you!


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I wonder what the largest size bra.. say Walmart might carry??? I'm thinking... a 55 J ?? maybe?? It's a mental picture!


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

:ROFL:

I doubt they have ione big enough for a standard size goat,...but maybe the minis :laugh:


----------



## xymenah

*Re: Goat Bras?*

You know I have been thinking about this not for the problem of hanging udders but maybe for weaning. Maybe you could use a bra for humans somehow. I have some with broken wires that I was thinking of trying to see how it works. :laugh: Now the goats need lingerie. :slapfloor: Perhaps when I try it on I need to show pictures.


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I have it made...or at least the proto type. I may have to make the bag bigger.

As soon as Hubby gets home I will try it on her and get some pics. Hope it stays on!


----------



## peggy

*Re: Goat Bras?*

ooooohhhh, look forward to pics, sounds like you are on to something!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Yeah, can't wait to see! :laugh: The Hoegger one looks way to complicated and I would think a goat would get caught on things with all those straps.


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I've taken pics of my doe when she was laying back with Totally engorged udders.... and they border on an X rating! I'd love to see her in a bra... that would be SO FUNNY!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Interested in seeing photos!


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Hubby got home to late last night so I didn't try it on her. After he gets through with baking this morning we will go out and try it. It is a design that my neighbor used, so I hope it works! trial and error is the game plan here! Pic shoud be up after 11am PST. Sorry for the delay as I know you are soooo exicted to see pics of my goat in her bra!


----------



## Farmgirl675

*Re: Goat Bras?*

I have an incredibly visual mind and it's in overdrive right now! I'm seeing leopard print with matching panties......sorry I know that's wrong but my sense of humor never quits!


----------



## Frosty1

*Re: Goat Bras?*



Farmgirl675 said:


> I have an incredibly visual mind and it's in overdrive right now! I'm seeing leopard print with matching panties......sorry I know that's wrong but my sense of humor never quits!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## mrs. lam

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Wow. I have been setting here laughing and hubby keeps asking, "What? What's so funny?" I think I'll wait to show him pic's before I try to explain. :laugh:

Hey! Maybe we could do a "naughty" goat calendar to raise money for a rescue or something....

Gina


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Great Idea! I'd buy one!.. I'm gonna start shopping the XXXL dept.s for my goats!


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Sorry the pics are taking so long. I have to wait for hubby as I will not be able to put it on her the first time without help.

Actually the leopard print would be so cool...but it is a flower print. All girly ya know!

I will get the pics up as soon as I can. I want this ON her to see how it works and if it will stay on. I may have to make it with a lining or in thicker material tho. As I was looking at it I could see the kids latching on and getting milk anyway. We'll see. Hang in there folks...to be continued asap!


----------



## Mandara Farm

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Can't wait to see the pics! :laugh: I'm in for the "Goats Illustrated" calendar! (and ps, I'll take a goat in a leopard print bra over a goat in that freaky S&M Heagger thing).


----------



## Itchysmom

*Re: Goat Bras?*

Sorry this took so long. Photobucket ws giving me problems last night.

Anyway...I put it on her and it all fits fairly well, May need to make it a bit wider for her fill time. Only problem is that she can kick it off so I will have to figure out a way to bring some straps up the back over her rump. Of course her doeling went straight for the straps and tried to chew them off! But, I need this work as you can see in the pics that Sasha needs some weight put back on!

Without further ado, pics!


















Sooo, what do you think?


----------



## peggy

This looks great, the only thing I notice is that the excess material looks like it needs to be more snug so she won't step on it. Actually I was thinking of something along this line for a buck. Just temporary, so that he can go for a walk in the woods with me and the girls. A thing that can cover his penis area like a pad, or something where he can still pee if he had to at least on the pad area, that could be washed. But so that he can't stick his penis out and get to the girls.


----------



## Itchysmom

I agree with what you said Peggy. it does look a bit long in the pics. I couldn't tell so much when I was out there as every one was sticking their noses in to see what was up. Plus Sasha was none to pleased! I think that is why she was able to bring a back leg up and push it off.


----------



## milk and honey

Well, I think she looks very pretty.. and oh so modest in her little bra.. Nice job!


----------



## liz

Neat idea!! Maybe take the looser squared area and round it? Less material for her to catch with a hoof and it will still be comfortable for her, also, attach a sash to each side at the top so that the ends can be brough up along side her tail and tied to the sash around her back.


----------



## Dreamchaser

peggy said:


> This looks great, the only thing I notice is that the excess material looks like it needs to be more snug so she won't step on it. Actually I was thinking of something along this line for a buck. Just temporary, so that he can go for a walk in the woods with me and the girls. A thing that can cover his penis area like a pad, or something where he can still pee if he had to at least on the pad area, that could be washed. But so that he can't stick his penis out and get to the girls.


LOL! I thought about the same thing. I wondered how I could strap a colander or something to that area for a buck. The things we think up, eh?


----------



## Itchysmom

Liz: thanks for that idea! I can put the straps on at the bottom and turn it up to fit...great idea!


----------



## liz

:greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## milk and honey

Oh... I love the Collander idea.. it sounds like he'd be wearing armour!!! Or maybe it's more of a chastity belt!


----------



## mommaB

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh this is great!!!!!! 

It is a great idea though! I don't have a Jr. doe pen set up yet. So these would be great for weaning and milking!

Keep us posted on your progress!! :thumb:


----------



## WarPony

Yeah, I would actually shorten that up and add two straps that would go from behind her hind legs to the back straps around her sides. I'll sketch something up right quick and post it, to show what I mean.


----------



## WarPony

here, this is where I would add straps:


----------



## peggy

That's a good idea with the straps. It should help support the udder too and keep it in place.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like it! :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom

That is what I was thinking War pony. But I think I will cross them over at the top to prevent slippage.. Been real busy so I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## WarPony

Itchysmom said:


> That is what I was thinking War pony. But I think I will cross them over at the top to prevent slippage.. Been real busy so I haven't finished it yet.


Oh, that is a great idea, crossing them! I bet it would help make the whole thing more stable.


----------

